# Getting Pr For My Son In Singapore,



## ibibo (Sep 4, 2009)

Getting Pr For My Son In Singapore, 
Permanent residence for male child in Singapore


My husband works at singapore. He ha been working there for two years.
Now he had applied for PR.If we get PR for my son (He is now 3 months
old.)and give up PR after 6 years without commiting for National Service!
If we return to our motherland after 6 years for his secondary education.
Shall getting PR for my son will affect his future? Kindly make a good advice!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

From what I know, if the son comes back to work here, and applies for PR, until the age of 35, he will be requested to server 'nominal' time in NS.

If he comes back earlier than that, I am not sure what is the rule.

Check @ Ministry of Defence, Singapore - Home


----------

